# Liam McGeary: From UK to USA



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793570352274087936


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

*reply*

This guy is crazy he is born fighter


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shows how highly regarded Bellator are, that UK fans of MMA didn't go nuts when they finally had their MMA Champ from the UK.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Shows how highly regarded Bellator are, that UK fans of MMA didn't go nuts when they finally had their MMA Champ from the UK.


Maybe because it was literally impossible to watch Bellator's UK card on UK TV.


----------

